
Finland's police board requests investigation into carbon-offsetting foundation - jks
https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/police_board_requests_investigation_into_carbon-offsetting_foundation/11140507
======
jks
Finland has strict laws for fundraising for charitable purposes, and
apparently offering carbon offsets for purchase is considered misleading
consumers.

